# EEA2 Residence card- Is it necessary to send pictures as proof of relationship?



## marcelopez04 (May 13, 2013)

Hello,

I'm planning to send an EEA2 Residence card application as the Non-Eu partner of a german citizen exercising Treaty Rights in the UK. 

I entered the UK 2 months ago under Tourist category, is this a problem?

This is the list of documents that are going to be attached to my application:
•	My Passport 
•	German ID card 
•	2 passport sized photographs 
•	Marriage Certificate + Certified translation
•	Tenancy Agreement
•	Council Tax Bill
•	Contract of Employment
•	Work letter from employer
•	Payslips (1 year)
•	Insurance certificate
•	National Insurance Number certificate
•	Bank Statements

Is it necessary to provide pictures of the two of us together (wedding, birthdays, trips, etc)?. Is it not on the relevant documents list, but I've noticed many people provides them in their applications. 

Are there any other documents that should be provided?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Being a visitor is fine.
Your list looks adequate.
German ID card can be a certified copy by the German embassy/consulate.
Whether other evidence of genuine relationship is needed or not depends on how long you've been together. If you've been married many years, not much else is needed but if it's only a year or so, enclose engagement and wedding photos with other relatives shown (identify them), travel tickets together and so on. Any joint documents, like tenancy (try to get you included), bank account, life policy etc will also help.


----------



## marcelopez04 (May 13, 2013)

Thank you Joppa!

I've attached every single boarding pass or confirmation from him visiting me while I was living in Spain and me coming back to visit to London. Also, I've attached flight tickets from vacations together as well as several pictures (72 pics - 11 pages). Do you think it could be an "issue" that I used to live in Spain while he was living here, but we were coming back and forth?

I dont have in my possession any other documents to prove that everything is legit. I've attached as much as I can. 

How probable do you think all these documents are enough to prove everything and have a successful outcome?

Thank you very much. I appreciate every answer you've given me.

Cheers!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

All you can do is to apply and see what happens. If they reject you for lack of evidence, you can re-apply with further documentation, though you have to pay £55 again.


----------



## FelixTheCat (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi ! I'm in the same situation. Let me use this topic also.

Very tomorrow I am moving to UK with my EEA Family. Here's my list to send for my EEA2 under route of jobseekers:

- 2 Photo, passport size of me
- EE2 form filled
- Some print-screens about my wife applying to some jobs in Mc Donnads and Microsoft.
- Some refusals e-mail to continue the application
- Job Centre registration
- Translated (not certified) of our marriage certificate
- Some E-mail prints with ppl inviting me for interviews (I think it's not necessary, but I will send)
- EEA Passport of my wife and my non EEA Passport - Both Originals
- Copy of my son's EEA passport (Not necessary, but I will send to reinforce the family links)
- Original birth certificate of my son, not translated (This is a not necessary document anyway..just to reinforce)
- Air tickets that's let clear that me and my entire family arrived togueter

Is this enough ? Anything I can do to reinforce ?


----------



## Janekoont (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi there,

Felixthe cat , seems u don't hv the sickness insurance which I m looking for that too.

I also need to apply for the EEA2 RC

Rgds
Jane


----------



## FelixTheCat (Feb 20, 2014)

Janekoont said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Felixthe cat , seems u don't hv the sickness insurance which I m looking for that too.
> 
> ...


Hey ! Well, basically I just decided to not go on the JS route anymore.

Rarelly it's works  But thanx anyway for your advice, specially because you are right !


----------



## Dc2020 (Oct 31, 2014)

*EEA Refused as i did not attach EEA national degree certificate*

Hi,
I have also applied for EEA2 residence card when my wife was a job seeker before 2 months.
Now they refused my application and gave a reason that I did not attach EEA National Degree certificate.


----------



## marqui (Feb 4, 2015)

*My husband can't ask for a work letter*

My husband can't ask for a work letter because we are moving on April and he will start to work on September, and its a graduate program. We are kind of married by the Spanish government, we did a civil partnership and i am no EEA, we planned to apply as unmarried couple since someone recommend us to not apply as civil partnership because we are heterosexual and this is only for same sex marriage.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

marqui said:


> My husband can't ask for a work letter because we are moving on April and he will start to work on September, and its a graduate program. We are kind of married by the Spanish government, we did a civil partnership and i am no EEA, we planned to apply as unmarried couple since someone recommend us to not apply as civil partnership because we are heterosexual and this is only for same sex marriage.


Please stop digging up old threads. Start a new thread to ask your questions.


----------

